# What does LT stand for?



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Forgive me if this has already been asked. I searched the forums and didn't see this anywhere. 

I have been wondering if LT is an acronym. And what do LTZ, RS, SS and LS stand for? Or are they just generic letters?

My my first guess is that LT stands for Little Turbo, and LTZ stands for Little Turbo Zoom. Am I close?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

> According to a Chevrolet representative, it’s simply a code for higher-optioned trim designations.


Source: What does the LT on my new Chevy stand for? - Ask.cars.com


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I would guess luxury touring but they really don't really give a official reason. My guess is

LS=. Luxury Standard
LT= Luxury Touring
2LT= 2nd Tier Luxury Touring
LTZ= Top Tier Luxury Touring


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Luxury Touring sound like something from the 1930s. Maybe LC for luxury commute would be better today.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

SS = Super Sport
RS = Rally Sport

I believe...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cut the bottom of the L off and you have an IT !


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

brian v said:


> Cut the bottom of the L off and you have an IT !


LOL! As in cousin IT?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No dawg like Cruzen IT !


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh, now you made me want to find a little N so I can make it say Cruzen.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! We need more Cruzen ' s on the Road . Put me N on months ago .


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Kind of like D-Day, D has no meaning other than the first letter of day, or like W-week, M-Month, or Y-Year. Actually the guy that came up with d-day, stuttered. But somebody thought it was cool. 

Have not idea what LS to LTZ stands for, but sure know the difference between options and price. 

Some think LS stands for Limited Stuff. Only significance of T, it alphabetically follows S. Logically, next model up should be an LU, but some higher up said let's put 1, 2, 3, 4 in front of it. Z has it all.

Really want to be bored, attend a marketing meeting. These guys can go on for hours with nothing else better to do.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> Oh, now you made me want to find a little N so I can make it say Cruzen.


I thought about turning the Z sideways when I de-badged lol!


 Sent with iLove


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I thought about turning the Z sideways when I de-badged lol!
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


Or upside down!


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

They are honestly just designation codes for standard equipment levels.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

This question was still bugging me, so I did some web image searching. I found out that these letters did mean something to Chevrolet at one time, even if they are just model letters today. I like knowing that there is some history to these designation. It's cool that Chevy is keeping a little history alive. 

Here are the best images I could find. I tried to clean them up a little with Photoshop.

LS = Luxury Sport. This is an emblem from a 1980s Monte Carlo
View attachment 95490


LT = Luxury Touring. This is an emblem from a 1990s Astro Van
View attachment 95498


RS = Rally Sport. This is and emblem from a '68 Camaro
View attachment 95506


SS = Super Sport. This is an emblem from a '67 Chevelle.
View attachment 95514


I don't know what LTZ stands for. Someone on the web said it means Limited Touring with Zing. LOL. I hope that 40 years from now Chevy still uses the Cruze name.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Limited Trim?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use to be Standard, then deluxe, then no more standard, deluxe, and special deluxe. Then no more deluxe, special deluxe and super deluxe.

Our first choice was to purchase an Eco that I believe is short for ecologist, was a bit hesitant to have Eco associated with me, as any ecologist I met was a nut. But when we were told the only way we could get a real spare tire was to buy one with an automatic, that was an automatic NO!

From history, really don't have to go to an insane asylum to visit fruitcakes, just go to marketing.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

They are simply trim levels. The letters do not actually represent anything. LS= base model, LT= mid level, LTZ= top trim level, RS= Rally Sport, and SS= Super Sport. Back 10 years ago or so, LS would equal cloth interior, and anything with an LT trim got leather seating. Lately though, I have seen a few cars with 1LT trim that you could get cloth seating, but when you go to 2LT, they are all leather from that point up.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

LT = 

Like Titties
Little Turbo
Left Turn
Like Turtles
Lip Touching
Left Taunting
Little Tarantulas
Little Tailpipe


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> LT =
> 
> Like Titties
> Little Turbo
> ...


So turn the "1" into an "I" and my 1LT means...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yer video sucks and that is not a compliment .. so get a cruzen IT ...


----------



## chevykillerb (Jul 12, 2014)

Mine also says cruzeN on the back lol!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just ordered some letters and will be turning mine into "Made for Cruzen" soon


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Feel Cruze was derived from the word, Cruise, but if the law keeps on lowering the speed limits, Creep would be a better word.

Certainly true on the Dan Ryan Expressway in Chicago.

But Creeper has a better sound to it and more meaningful, because you can travel just as fast as one of these.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Speed limits should be increasing instead of decreasing in my opinion.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Daryl said:


> Speed limits should be increasing instead of decreasing in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


They are increasing in some areas. I drove through Utah a couple months ago, and the increased the speed limit to 80 outside urban areas. Was nice!


----------

